# Disrupter°TC



## Rob Fisher (14/8/15)

Innokin trying to play catch up with the Disrupter°TC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hands (14/8/15)

mmmm i do not like the look of this one

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

hands said:


> mmmm i do not like the look of this one


Yeah looks a tad fugly .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/8/15)

Yup. It's a little "not pretty" for my taste.........lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (14/8/15)

Well, this won't disrupt my bank balance...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/15)

Looks ok, just kinda meh'd about the battery life. They need 4400mAh+ Innocells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (14/8/15)

Gold and red for your Ironman look lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (14/8/15)

I dont think its that bad looking... But damn, that was a super quick release of a TC version. Didnt the Disruptor just hit the shelves like a few weeks ago?

Guess we cant expect anything less from China!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Looks ok, just kinda meh'd about the battery life. They need 4400mAh+ Innocells.



I couldnt agree with you more

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I couldnt agree with you more



It'd actually be a seriously baws mod.

Imagine if they did something like this... 4400mah innocells (same setup as whats in an istick) that gives you say 50W. But then offer some hardcore 3 cell series LiPo Innocell so you can crank that thing up to 200W or beyond. Let the batteries really customise the device. Maybe some flashy Led batteries that do something similar to what the Smok iCube 2's button does too.

Also wasn't this mod the one that innokin released those videos boasting about Kanthal TC?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> It'd actually be a seriously baws mod.
> 
> Imagine if they did something like this... 4400mah innocells (same setup as whats in an istick) that gives you say 50W. But then offer some hardcore 3 cell series LiPo Innocell so you can crank that thing up to 200W or beyond. Let the batteries really customise the device. Maybe some flashy Led batteries that do something similar to what the Smok iCube 2's button does too.



Would be epic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

